# Was fasziniert euch?



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo (liebe) Leute! 

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit eine ungesunde Menge an MythBusters konsumiert habe und von den Explosionen, aber auch von den wissenschaftlichen Aspekten faszinert war, habe ich mich gewundert, was euch fasziniert. Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle ob es ein Tier, eine Geschichte oder einfach ein Bild ist, alles was euch fasziniert ist erlaubt. Am besten noch eine Begründung dazu schreiben.

Also ich fange dann mal an:

*Explosionen*: ....kein wirklicher Grund, freu mich einfach wenn ich eine sehe (solange dabei niemand verletzt wird zumindest) *boom*hehehehehehehehehehehe.....

*Ränge*: egal ob im Militär, in Spielen der sonstwo, Ränge faszinieren mich einfach deshalb, weil sie zum einen für eine gewisse Ordnung sorgen (schon ironisch das mich sowas fasziniert, da ich eine eher unordentliche Person bin), aber auch für gewöhnlich ausdrücken, dass jemand Kompetent genug ist, diesen Rang zu haben.

*Wissenschaft*: Erklärungen, Erklärungen, Erklärungen....

Wenn mir später noch was einfällt schreibe ich es dazu.


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2010)

also ich mag die serie und vor allem Kari! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und fasziniert bin ich von Jamies Schnauzer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juli 2010)

meine Freundin - und das jeden Tag auf's Neue ... und das reicht auch (fast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juli 2010)

mich fasziniert ehrlich gesagt die dummheit mancher Jugendlicher :/


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> mich fasziniert ehrlich gesagt die dummheit mancher Jugendlicher :/



dan mach was dagegen ^^


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> dan mach was dagegen ^^



habs versucht.
macht kein sinn.
man muss sie einfach machen lassen und es selbst besser machen .___.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juli 2010)

Naja, es fragt sich nur, woher die Dummheit kommt.
Somit sind die Erwachsenen also auch dumm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich trifft das beiderseits längst nicht auf alle zu!

greetz


----------



## Asayur (21. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn es "kitschig" klingen mag, mich fasziniert der Sternenhimmel in der Nacht und die Bilder die Wolken stellenweise in den Himmelo "malen", sowie die fortschreitende Computertechnik, sei es in Spielen oder Allgemein.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwas hat das Bild an sich, was mich "hinein zieht".


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2010)

Wirklich gute/nette Menschen.
(Betonung auf wirklich)
Damit mein ich jetzt keine Nobel Preisträger oder so.
Sondern einfach nette Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trifft man leider zu selten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Juli 2010)

Mich fasziniert die Natur.
Immer wieder aufs neue.So werde ich immer daran erinnert was für die Natur zu tuhen bzw sie zu wahren auch wenns blöd klingt oder kitschig.

Naja dann fasziniert mich der 2.Weltkrieg im großen und ganzen.Ich kann mich da an Geschichte nicht satt fressen.
Die schwerwasser sabotage in der Telemark z.B. rund ums wasserkraftwerk vemork.

Eigentlich fasziniert mich Geschichte im großen und ganzen....das sind eigentlich so die wichtigsten und größten dinge die mich faszinieren


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Juli 2010)

Gehen wir mal ein paar Jahre zurück, sagen wir ca 150.000 Jahre (ich will mich um ein paar 10.000 mehr oder weniger nicht zanken).
Zu dieser Zeit ungefähr entstand der Homo Sapiens, welcher unser direkter Vorfahr ist.

Ungefähr (sind wir grosszügig) 1800 n.C. begann in Europa das, was man als industrielle Revolution bezeichnet.
Es folgten Kapitalismus, Massenproduktion, Technisierung, Kommunikation, kurz ein unglaublicher technischer, wirtschaftlicher, militärischer und medizinischer Wandel und Aufschwung.


Von 150.000 v.C. bis 1800 n.C. jedoch verlief das Leben für die allermeisten Menschen in Europa im Wesentlichen gleich.
Es war geprägt von dirktem Bezug zum Land und den Jahreszeiten, von schwerer Arbeit, kurzer Lebenserwartung, von Krieg, Armut, Hungersnöten und dem Leben in sehr kleinen Gemeinschaften.

Das bedeutet, das wir als Menschen 148.200 Jahre lang einer Evolution unerlagen die in etwa die oben genannten Bedingungen zur Grundlage hat.

Plötzlich innerhalb von, aus Sicht der Eolution gesehen winzig kleinen 200 Jahren können wir Menschen klonen, Atombomben bauen, in den Weltraum fliegen, im Januar Erdbeeren essen, dick werden, uns jederzeit mit jedem unterhalten, in Städten mit Millionen von anderen Menschen leben usw.

Das wir dafür überhaupt noch nicht bereit und zudem völlig überfordert sind, weil wir in unseren Genen noch mit Keulen durch den Wald rennen, das finde ich fazinierend. 


Wers noch spannend findet zum Einstieg ein Buchtip:

Mammutjäger in der Metro


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

Die Entstehung eines Spannungsbogens und die Fähigkeit Menschen zu begeistern.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2010)

Autos ;D

Ich weiss auch nicht wenn ichn tolles Auto (muss nichtmal sooo toll sein) sehe dann verändert sich alles, ich würd am liebsten hingehen, anfassen, drin rumwühlen alles rausnehmen wieder einbauen und dann noch bissl rumfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenns n wirklich tolles Auto ist (wie der Maseratti Gran Turismo dessen Fahrer mich heute nach dem Weg gefragt hat) bringe ich kein Wort heraus nur unsinniges Gestammel :<

ICH WILL MEIN AUTO WIEDER ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR

-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2010)

Wissenschaft, Geschichte, Weltraum und Natur...

Vorallem Gewitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das schönste was es gibt, die Farben, die Formen, das Gefühl, wenn man den Blitz sieht und den Donner erwartet, der einen dann vollständig durchzuckt.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Juli 2010)

Glitzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Juli 2010)

Was mich Fasziniert? Die Kunst, Faszination zu wecken. Die hohe Kunst, die ich erlernen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum anderen moderne Technik. Blanker, perfekt bearbeiteter Stahl, nahezu unzerstörbar. Ein 
Zeugnis menschlicher Schaffenskunst und des Willens, etwas aufzubauen. Technik, in der ein
großes Maß an Intelligenz und Kunst steckt. Und dabei auch noch gut auszusehen vermag.

Deshalb bin ich dabei, Ingenieur zu lernen. Zuerst aber muss ich die Industriemechanikerlehre
zu Ende bringen.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2010)

Die menschliche Anatomie, Physiologie, Pathologie. Also die gesamte Humanmedizin. Allein die Anatomie fasziniert mich schon so sehr. Wie aus ein paar blöden Chromosomenpaaren in einem Zellkern, der in eine Zelle verhüllt ist, ein Mensch entsteht, ist schon faszinierend genug. Aber wie die einzelnen Organe funktionieren... Alleine die Niere ist so verdammt COOL! 180 Liter!!! Das muss man sich erstmal reinziehen. Also ja, das fasziniert mich.

Außerdem fasziniert es mich, wie viele Ärzte im Laufe ihrer Studienzeit bzw. praktizierenden Zeit die Fähigkeit, sich verständlich auszudrücken, verlernt haben. Einem Patient zu sagen "Ich kann in ihrem EKG ST-Hebungen feststellen, das spricht für einen Thrombus in einer Coronararterie"... *augenroll*


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2010)

zwei dinge gibt es die mich wirklich faszinieren:
1. die Liebe http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uPHmsEoLsL0


und 2. die Natur http://www.youtube.c...h?v=G4Trcxx5I8E


----------



## Seph018 (21. Juli 2010)

Also beim Nachthimmel und der rasanten Entwicklung in den letzten Hunderten Jahren kann ich nur zustimmen. Erstens könnte ich jedesmal ewig in den Himmel schauen, weswegen ich auch nur ungern in einer Großstadt leben wollen würde(ich denke mal da fallen Sterne großteils flach) und zur Entwicklung.. das hat Ohrensammler ja schon ganz gut rausgestellt.
Um was anderes zu nennen, mich fasziniert ... ein Monster. Pyramid Head aus Silent Hill 2(siehe Anhang). Im Grunde die Personifikation eines Henkers für den Helden des Spiels. Schwer zu beschreiben, was genau mich an ihm so anmacht. Wahrscheinlich, dass ich ihn mit 12 das erste mal gesehen habe(und er nicht gerade zimperlich mit meinem Bruder umgegangen ist, als er gespielt hat). Das Vieh hat sich einfach in meinen Kopf gebrannt, schwelte dort ewig vor sich hin und lies mich zu einem kranken Menschen werden. Hach, ich rede schonwieder Schwachsinn, entschuldigt. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch das ganze Spiel was einfach unglaublich ist.
Die Krankenschwestern sind auch unheimlich inspirierend. *siehe hier* Und jaa... das Bild ist in meinem Sexy-Ordner! xD Die sind einfach sexy und äußerst krank zugleich... das gefällt mir. Sowieso sind fast alle Monster in Silent Hill besonders, da alle eine Art Botschaft haben, mal eine schlauere, mal eine dümmere. Um das mal etwas besser darzustellen: Die Nurses haben bspw. kein "Gesicht", da sie von einem Mädchen im Krankenhaus erschaffen wurden und dessen Krankenschwestern ihr keine Beachtung geschenkt haben, für das Mädchen waren sie also "gesichtslos" und, dass DAS eben verbildlicht wurde finde ich sehr schön. Ja.... sagen wir Silent Hill fasziniert mich, das Monsterdesign und sagen wir, ich kann es euch nur empfehlen. Auch wenn das Gameplay an sich Kotzreize auslöst.
edit2: woohoo mein 300. Beitrag, und tatsächlich umfasst der mal mehr als eine Zeile. *roleeyes*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Schwer zu beschreiben, was genau mich an ihm so anmacht.



Uhm....das kann man auch anders verstehen.....


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2010)

Meine Tochter fasziniert mich - in jeder Situation. Wie schnell sie lernt, wie sehr sie sich freuen kann, wie wütend sie sein kann, wie sicher sie sich bewegt, wie sehr sie liebt, wie sie leidet, wie wissbegierig sie ist... ... ...


----------



## Tyro (21. Juli 2010)

Was mich fasziniert ist *Rock am Ring*, manche mögen diese Aussage belächeln, aber ich stehe dazu, damals vor ~ 6 Jahren als ich noch schmucke 12 Jahre alt war saß ich vor dem TV hab mir die Live-Übertragungen von Rock am Ring angeguckt und sagte mir immer wieder innerlich "_Das ist so bombastisch, das ist einer meiner Träume, irgendwann mal zu Rock am Ring!_". Das war die Zeit wo ich anfing diese Art von Musik zu hören,d.h. ich beschäftigte mich mit dem Mythos Rock und Metal, ich kaufte mir meine erste Ärzte CD und so kam ich halt immer tiefer in diese Musikwelt hinein. Als dann mein Traum 2008 wahr wurde und ich endlich zu Rock am Ring durfte war ich einfach nur überwältigt, als ich dort ankam, die Menschen, die Stimmung, einfach alles war so anders und doch so schön. Mitlerweile war ich 3 Mal da und jedesmal fasziniert es mich, das Flair das gesamte drumherum, einfach alles, diese "andere Welt" weckt etwas in mir, das ist unbeschreiblich, pure Faszination.
Aber generell fasziniert mich *Musik*, was manche Leute aus ihrem Instrumenten rausholen können, zB. Tom Morello, wahnsinn was er mit seiner Gitarre kann oder Joey Jordisson, oder was Leute auch alleine durch Gesang und Musik in mir wecken können. Immer wenn es mir schlecht geht/ich mies drauf bin, höre ich mir "Steh auf" von den Toten Hosen an und es muntert mich wirklich auf, es geht mir danach besser!
Musik ist einfach magisch!:-)

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Seph018 (21. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Uhm....das kann man auch anders verstehen.....



Verdammt, wenn ich eine Frau wäre würde ich so dermaßen auf ihn stehen, das glaubst du nicht. Ich würde von ihm träumen, mir wünschen das er Wirklichkeit wäre... als Mann ist es eher Bewunderung. Die Frauen wollen mit ihm ins Bett, die Männer so sein wie er, so ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Was mich fasziniert ist *Rock am Ring*, manche mögen diese Aussage belächeln...



Seh keinen Grund die Aussage zu belächeln. Wie ich im Eröffnungspost geschrieben habe: alles was euch fasziniert ist erlaubt.



Seph018 schrieb:


> Verdammt, wenn ich eine Frau wäre würde ich so dermaßen auf ihn stehen, das glaubst du nicht. Ich würde von ihm träumen, mir wünschen das er Wirklichkeit wäre... als Mann ist es eher Bewunderung. Die Frauen wollen mit ihm ins Bett, die Männer so sein wie er, so ungefähr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das glauben will *dum dum tsch*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost (nicht wirklich, aber ich will meine eigene Dummheit verstecken, infolge welcher ich zwei Posts gemacht habe anstatt meine nächste Aussage in den Selbigen hinein zu editieren....)


----------



## Kremlin (22. Juli 2010)

die menschliche dummheit. (nicht auf den thread und auch nicht auf personen hier bezogen)


----------



## Seph018 (22. Juli 2010)

Glaube was du willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich neige zur Übertreibung solltest du wissen, ist immer so wenn ich was schreibe, einfach nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

Der Mond. Kann drann liegen, dass ich mondsüchtig bin. Kann drann liegen, dass ich eher ein Nachtschwärmer bin. Aber sobald ich auch nur die Spur von dem Mond sehe, kann ich micht kaum wieder abwenden...der hat für mich irgendwie was magisches.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich erwartet das du anfängst von Träumen zu reden....ich habe mich geirrt.

Edit: gibt es das Wort "mondsüchtig" überhaupt? Ich wüsste zwar nichts, was dagegen spricht aber....naja....


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

ja, gibt es
Es ist unter anderem ein Begriff fürs Schlafwandeln, allerdings bin ich nach dem mond richtig süchtig wie ander leute nach Zigaretten oder Alkohol. Seh ich den Mond mal ein paar Tage nicht, kann ich nicht gut schlafen, bekomme schlechte laune und werd einsilbig, kann mich kaum gescheit konzentrieren und ab und an träume ich vom Mond...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Auch wenn es "kitschig" klingen mag, mich fasziniert der Sternenhimmel in der Nacht und die Bilder die Wolken stellenweise in den Himmelo "malen", sowie die fortschreitende Computertechnik, sei es in Spielen oder Allgemein.



das und das was Öhrchen sagt

und



Selor schrieb:


> Wissenschaft, Geschichte, Weltraum und Natur...
> 
> Vorallem Gewitter
> 
> ...



und 



Tyro schrieb:


> Aber generell fasziniert mich *Musik*, was manche Leute aus ihrem Instrumenten rausholen können, zB. Tom Morello, wahnsinn was er mit seiner Gitarre kann oder Joey Jordisson, oder was Leute auch alleine durch Gesang und Musik in mir wecken können. Immer wenn es mir schlecht geht/ich mies drauf bin, höre ich mir "Steh auf" von den Toten Hosen an und es muntert mich wirklich auf, es geht mir danach besser!
> Musik ist einfach magisch!:-)


mehr als alles andere


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> [...]



Werde am 24 auf warped gehen in Amerika. Freue mich total drauf, wird zwar net so viel los sein wie am Rock am Ring.

Waere gerne dieses Jahr hin gegangen. Warst du dort gewesen und hast Rammstein gesehen? Das muss genial gewesen sein...


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2010)

Frauen...etwas faszinierenderes gibts vermutlich nicht auf dieser Welt. Männer sind so simpel gestrickt: Fressen, schlafen, paaren, dann sind wir glücklich. Aber Frauen...selbst wenn sie das Gefühl haben, sie seien glücklich, sind sies im nächsten kurzen Augenblick gleich nicht mehr, weil...
...ihnen was an ihrem Aussehen nicht gefällt.
...ihnen das Wetter nicht passt.
...irgend jemand auf der Welt existiert, der entweder einen "perfekteren" Body besitzt oder in einem gewissen Themenbereich mehr weiss als sie.
...ihnen nicht passt, dass sie nur 20 Paar Schuhe haben und das sowieso viel zu wenig sind.
...sie aus ner gefühlten Million von Kleidungsstücken wählen können und sie trotzdem nicht wissen, was sie anziehen sollen, weil alles doof ist.
...irgendwo auf der Welt irgendjemand sein könnte, der über sie lästert (auch wenn sie mit allen Leuten super auskommen) und daher einfach ne Runde depro sein wollen.
...sie aus Prinzip nicht glücklich sein können/wollen.
[Die Liste kann beliebig ergänzt werden]

Oder wie erklärt Ihr es Euch sonst, dass man irgendwo in den Ferien sitzen kann, Sonne und Strand vor sich, Cocktail mit Schirmen in der Hand, massig Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung, alles einfach super ist und plötzlich die Frage kommt "Findest Du, ich bin dicker geworden?" (oder eine Variation dieser Frage)

Naja meine Kleine ist in der Hinsicht ja nicht so schlimm, sie ist gern einfach mal nur zufrieden oder glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber geschätzte 98% aller Frauen, die ich kenne verhalten sich wie oben genannt.


Ausserdem faszinieren mich Fische. Wenn irgendwo ein Aquarium steht kann ich problemlos stundenlang da stehn und nur den Fischifischis zugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (22. Juli 2010)

Mich fasziniert momentan mein eigener Sinneswandel.
D.h. meine Sicht der Dinge in Bezug auf gefällt mit/gefällt mir nicht, in Relation gesetzt mit meinem älter werden.

- Bücher haben mich früher nie interessiert. Die Schule hat durch ihre Pflichtlektüre nie vermitteln können, wie interessant Bücher sein können.
 Heute veschlinge ich Bücher in einem (für meine Verhältnisse) enormen Maß.

- Konservative Menschen schreckten mich eher ab.
 Heute bin ich darüber schockiert, wie konservativ ich bin.

- Techno. Fand ich geeeeeiiiiiiiillll. Bin zu (fast) jeder Berliner Loveparade gedüst um dort abzuzappeln.
 Heute bekomme ich von diesem "Inz´nz´nz´nz´nz" nur noch Kopfschmerzen.

- Man hat völlig neue Sichtweisen angenommen. Z.B. Spielfilme mit anderen Augen sehen. Für Dirty Dancing, bin ich 16x ins Kino gerannt.
 Heute hab ich den Fim auf DVD und ihn nach einmaligen anschauen, in die hinterste Ecke meines Schrankes verbannt. So einen Müll fand ich mal gut?

- Elternsprüche fand ich zum Kotzen: "So lange Du die Füße unter meinen Tisch stellst..." usw. wollte ich nie zu meinem Kind sagen.
 Gerade gestern hab ich zu meinem 3jährigen gesagt: "Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt!"

Sowas, finde ich höchsten Maße faszinierend & gleichzeitig erschreckend, wie man seine eigene Meinung, von der man gedacht hat, das man sie niemals ändern wird
um 180° dreht.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Sowas, finde ich höchsten Maße faszinierend & gleichzeitig erschreckend, wie man seine eigene Meinung, von der man gedacht hat, das man sie niemals ändern wird
> um 180° dreht.



wie heisst es doch so schön: das schlimmste an der Jugend ist...das man nicht mehr dazu gehört

ich hab auch schon einige konservative Sätze zu meinem 6jährigen Sohn gesagt.man wundert sich manchmal über sich selbst.auf der anderen Seite halte ich mich trotzdem noch für einen junggebliebenen Vater,der seinem Lütten noch einige Tricks im leben beibringen wird und ich lass so einiges manchmal durchgehen.vor allem in Bezug auf länger aufbleiben und so.das hab ich damals gehasst mit dem Spruch:so,Zeit ins Bett zu gehen...und ich lass fernsehtechnisch auch manches durchgehen und lass ihn abends auch mal statt ner halben std eine std Fernsehen gucken.ich bin nicht der Typ der mit ner Stopuhr daneben steht...
udn bei pc-fragen die früher oder später auftauchen werden kann ich ihm auch zur Seite stehen...udn später bei wow kann ich ihm auch immer bei quests helfen oder ihm ein bissel Gold schenken


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juli 2010)

Silent Hill find ich aber auch faszinierend. Ich bin absolut kein Horrorspiel-Spieler, ich krieg da die absolute Krise. Hab nur mal ner Freundin beim Silent Hill zocken zugeschaut und halt den Film gesehen. Aber mich hat dieser komplette Film so fasziniert... Meine süße kleine untote Magierin heißt auch Alessa, die hab ich glaub ne Woche nach dem ersten Mal Silent Hill gucken erstellt. Was die Krankenschwester angeht, als sexy würd ich die nicht bezeichnen, aber als faszinierend sehr wohl. Ebenso wie die ganzen "Monster" in dem Film...


----------



## Jester (22. Juli 2010)

Mich fasziniert vor allem der Weltraum. Unendliche Weiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sei es der unendliche Sternenhimmel über uns, die Gewissheit, dass es dort draußen zigmilliarden Planeten und Sonnensystem gibt, dass es dort draußen Supernovae und schwarze Löcher gibt und vor allem das Alles in Relation zu uns. Wie winzig, unbedeutend, lächerlich wir sind und mit was für lächerlichen Problemen wir uns trotzdem beschäftigen... Nackte Füße am Arbeitsplatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (22. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Werde am 24 auf warped gehen in Amerika. Freue mich total drauf, wird zwar net so viel los sein wie am Rock am Ring.
> 
> Waere gerne dieses Jahr hin gegangen. Warst du dort gewesen und hast Rammstein gesehen? Das muss genial gewesen sein...



Ja, war bei Rammstein, auch ganz vorne mit dabei, war seit 14 Uhr mittags vor der Center um im Bereich A zu sein, bin 2 Mal von den Gewitterschauern komplett durchnässt worden, aber es hat sich gelohnt, stand letztendlich so ~ 10te Reihe und es war einfach nur bombastisch. Leider fehlt mir dieses Jahr das Geld um weitere Festivals zu besuchen, aber ich bin noch am überlegen, nächstes Jahr nachm Abi hab ich ~ 3 Monate frei, entweder geh ich meinen amerikanischen Austauschpartner vom letzten Jahr nomma für 3 bis 4 Wochen besuchen oder ich mach mit ein paar Leuten nen Festival-Sommer, d.h. in den 3 Monaten auf betimmt 6 bis 7 Festivals zu gehen! :-)

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2010)

Oha.. ganz vorne *_*

Ich tu dir Weh und Ich Will war so geil. Zu mindestens auf YouTube und Livestream was ich gesehen habe (:


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Mir ist gerade noch etwas eingefallen: die *Tiefsee*

Unglaublich interessant meiner Meinung nach, allein was es dort für Tiere gibt. Die Tiefsee ist eine eigene Welt für sich und wir haben noch nicht viel von dieser Welt entdeckt. So Sachen wie die "Schwarzen Raucher" und Anglerfische faszinieren mich einfach.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch etwas eingefallen: die *Tiefsee*
> 
> Unglaublich interessant meiner Meinung nach, allein was es dort für Tiere gibt. Die Tiefsee ist eine eigene Welt für sich und wir haben noch nicht viel von dieser Welt entdeckt. So Sachen wie die "Schwarzen Raucher" und Anglerfische faszinieren mich einfach.



Die Tiefsee und der Weltraum. Das ist etwas vom faszinierendsten der Welt. Oder einfach in die Nacht zu starren .


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mich fasziniert momentan mein eigener Sinneswandel.
> D.h. meine Sicht der Dinge in Bezug auf gefällt mit/gefällt mir nicht, in Relation gesetzt mit meinem älter werden.






> *Das Wiedersehen*
> 
> 
> Ein Mann, der Herrn K. lange nicht gesehen hatte, begrüßte ihn mit den Worten: "Sie haben sich gar nicht verändert." "Oh!" sagte Herr K. und erbleichte.



Bertolt Brecht


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

wir wissen inzwische mehr über den weltraum als über unsere tiefsee das ist eigendlihc peinlich wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt :/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber genau das ist es was mich fasziniert: die Tatsache, das er dort unten noch so viel zu entdecken gibt! Fantastisch.....


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

ja vor allem das ganze öl mein gott lass das bloß niemanden von BP entdecken :O


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir wissen inzwische mehr über den weltraum als über unsere tiefsee das ist eigendlihc peinlich wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt :/



Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Sonst finden die da irgendwas, was man zu Kohle machen kann und ciao Tiefsee wie man sie kan... nicht kannte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(*hust* Öl)

Oder jagen da irgendwelche Fische die gut schmecken, bis es nur noch 20 davon gibt, und heulen dann rum das sie aussterben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. Juli 2010)

Als alter Mann werde ich alle auslachen können, die das Zugrundegehen des Öls vorhersagen.
Noch unsere Enkel werden Erdöl fördern können. Aber glaubt das einer?

Die Kunst der Menschen, Blindheit zu säen, fasziniert mich. Die meisten leben eine Illusion,
eine Farce. Und wenn man den Schleier zerreisst...


----------



## Asayur (23. Juli 2010)

Gewitter muss ich auch noch hinzufügen, einfach toll, wenn es blitzt und donnert, richtig genial!


----------



## Seph018 (23. Juli 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Gewitter muss ich auch noch hinzufügen, einfach toll, wenn es blitzt und donnert, richtig genial!



Auf jeden Fall. Vor ein paar Tagen das Gewitter war so extrem schön, da hat es alle 1-2 Sekunden geblitzt.. als würde es* nebenan eine Riesenshow geben..


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. Juli 2010)

Ich mag Gewitter auch. Aber nicht hier. Denn wenn es hier gewittert, werden alle Telefone gegrillt. 
Und leider auch Internetmodem...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar Möpse.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ganz klar Möpse.



Naja Möpse find ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Schnauzen sind so platt.
Lieber was größeres ...Bernhardiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Juli 2010)

Und Huskies mit zwei unterschiedlich gefärbten Augen, die sehen aus wie Cyborgs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ganz klar Möpse.



Eindeutig.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Typisch Mods....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Typisch Mods....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum dürfen Mods nicht von Hunden faziniert sein ?
(Obwohl...eigentlich hast du recht...das einzige von dem ein Mod fasziniert sein darf sind die Forenuser, ansonsten ist er nicht mit Herz und Idealismus dabei!)


----------



## Ogil (24. Juli 2010)

Der Unterschied zwischen jungen Hunden und jungen Forenusern ist meist nicht so gross: Ueberall muessen sie ihr Haeufchen hinsetzen und immer wieder muss man sie mit der Nase reinstupsen - in der Hoffnung, dass sie irgendwann doch noch stubentauglich werden. Und natuerlich gibt es in beiden Gruppen aehnliche Examplare: Beinreiber, Wadenbeisser, Klaeffer...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Juli 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen jungen Hunden und jungen Forenusern ist meist nicht so gross: Ueberall muessen sie ihr Haeufchen hinsetzen und immer wieder muss man sie mit der Nase reinstupsen - in der Hoffnung, dass sie irgendwann doch noch stubentauglich werden. Und natuerlich gibt es in beiden Gruppen aehnliche Examplare: Beinreiber, Wadenbeisser, Klaeffer...



Einer der wenigen Sprüche, die es in meine Signatur geschafft haben xD


----------



## Urengroll (24. Juli 2010)

_"Der Weltraum – unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2200. Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs Enterprise, das mit seiner 400 Mann starken Besatzung fünf Jahre lang unterwegs ist, um neue Welten zu erforschen, neues Leben und neue Zivilisationen. Viele Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt, dringt die Enterprise in Galaxien vor, die nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat......."





Ganz Klar das Weltall. Es ist groß und es ist unendlich(noch) und es dehnt sich immer noch aus. Würde mal gerne den Urknall im Kino anschauen mit Dolby 5.1.
Aber auch Frauen sind hochinteressant und vieles was Frauen ausmacht. Der Mensch an sich faszinierend bzw. das Leben an sich.
_


----------



## Eisenschmieder (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei "Tiefsee" sind...

Mich fasziniert das Buch und die Vorstellung von "20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer". Cpt. Nemo und die Nautilus und alles.

Außerdem faszinieren mich noch Kraken und Octopusse und so weiter.

Und die sogenannte "Stille vor dem Sturm" es hört sich an wie einfach dahergeredet aber es stimmt wirklich ich liebs vor einem Gewitter auf meinem Balkon zu stehen und mir mal wieder klar zu werden das wir mit unsren ganzen Atombomben und Konzernen und Zeugs so wenig Macht haben gegen die Natur.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch noch was super faszinierendes:

Paradoxa:

3 Beispiele:

1) Zeit (werden die meisten kennen)

Ich reise in der Zeit zurück, treffe meinen Großvater und töten diesen.
Folge: ich werde nie existieren
Folge: da ich nie existiert habe konnte ich gar nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen und meine Grovater töten
Folge: ich existiere also doch
Folge: ich reise in der Zeit zurück und töte meinen Großvater
Folge: .........


2) Religion:

Wir stellen uns einen allmächtigen Gott vor:

Jetzt fragen wir uns: Kann dieser allmächtige Gott einen Stein erschaffen der so schwer ist, dass dieser Gott ihn nicht aufheben kann?


3) Sprache

Jemand sagt: _"Ich lüge immer"_



Da bekommt man Knoten im Gehirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich reise in der Zeit zurück, treffe meinen Großvater und töten diesen.
> Folge: ich werde nie existieren
> Folge: da ich nie existiert habe konnte ich gar nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen und meine Grovater töten
> Folge: ich existiere also doch
> ...



Oder deine Oma ist Fremdgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, aber ernsthaft, hierfür gibt es eig nur Drei Möglichkeiten: 

Man kann nicht in der Zeit zurückreisen, wodurch dieses ganze Paradoxon nicht Möglich wäre
Du schaffst damit eine Alternative realität die nicht mit "unserer" übereinstimmt
Du erschaffst eine Zeitschleife die das Universum langsam zerbröckeln lässt
Was ist dir lieber?^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Juli 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Oder deine Oma ist Fremdgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für mich wäre es definitiv der erste Punkt. Um in der Zeit zurück zu reisen, müsste es doch theoretisch mehrere Zeitstränge geben, oder? Dann wäre es doch wohl auch wahrscheinlich, dass es Zeitstränge gibt, in denen schon Zeitmaschinen existieren. Natürlich würden diese genutzt. Das würde aber bedeuten, das schon jemand aus der Zukunft schonmal hätte gesehen werden müssen, oder nicht? Argh, desto mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Kopfschmerzen bekomm ich T.T


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es definitiv der erste Punkt. Um in der Zeit zurück zu reisen, müsste es doch theoretisch mehrere Zeitstränge geben, oder? Dann wäre es doch wohl auch wahrscheinlich, dass es Zeitstränge gibt, in denen schon Zeitmaschinen existieren. Natürlich würden diese genutzt. Das würde aber bedeuten, das schon jemand aus der Zukunft schonmal hätte gesehen werden müssen, oder nicht? Argh, desto mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Kopfschmerzen bekomm ich T.T



dazu fällt mir grad iwie dasgier ein: The Stonemaker Argument #2


----------



## Damokles (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerde eben was ganz faszinierendes entdeckt.
Wenn ich ein Thema betrachte, und ganz nach unten scrolle...
Da wird mir angezeigt, wer sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenso wie ich dieses Thema betrachtet.
Da steht dann z.B.: 1 Mitglieder, 2 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder

Wieso steht da "unsichtbare Mitglieder"?
Ich meine, wenn sie unsichtbar sind, kann ich sie doch sowieso nicht sehen.
Und wenn sie doch da sind, und sich das Thema anschauen, dann wird mir das angezeigt. Also sind sie doch für jemanden sichtbar,
nämlich für denjenigen, der mir sagt das sie sich das gerade anschauen. Also sind sie doch nicht "unsichtbar"! Was mich wieder zu meiner ersten Frage bringt:

Wieso steht da "unsichtbare Mitglieder"?


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juli 2010)

Mich fasziniert gerade, wie dumm man doch diese Loveparade geplant hat...


----------



## Erzsebeth (24. Juli 2010)

mhmmm, da gibts einige Dinge.

Bücher, Bücher,Bücher. Es ist schon richtig faszinierend, wenn einen ein Buch so fesselt, das man Sonntagabends anfängt und dann ganz entsetzt fest stellen muss, das der Wecker gerade klingelt und man schon wieder zur Arbeit muss... 

Dann meine Vogelspinnen, besonders wenn die Größte mal wieder ausgebüxt ist und ich mir nicht erklären kann, wie sie das schon wieder gemacht hat.

Steve Irwin (R.I.P) und seine Sendungen haben mich echt immer tierisch fasziniert...Sonntagmorgens Crocodile Hunter, super spannend und kultig. Ich mag halt Reptilien und Amphibien und alles was mehr als vier Beine hat.

und last but not least, wie wunderschön, friedlich und bunt die Welt unter Wasser ist. Wenns ich könnte, würd ich mir Kiemen wachsen lassen und back to the roots, zurück ins Wasser. Überhaupt finde ich alles was unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche passiert richtig spannend (vorrausgesetzt es ist nicht nicht von irgendwelchen Deppen verschuldet)


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2010)

Dieses Video hier hat mich fasziniert:
http://videos.rofl.to/clip/willkommen-bei-facebook

Ich finde auch Leute faszinierend die schnell malen können. Ob nun mit Computer oder Stift:
http://videos.rofl.to/clip/erstaunliches-weltraum-painting
http://videos.rofl.to/clip/indiana-jones-speedpainting 
http://videos.rofl.to/clip/schnelles-weltall-gemaelde

Man ich will auch nach meinen Vorstellungen zeichnen können -_-

Ich finde auch Tiere faszinierend, vorallem die Tiere wie diese:
http://videos.rofl.to/clip/kraehe-arbeitet-mit-werkzeug

PS: Ja ich bin häufig auf Rofl.to


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Juli 2010)

Der Schmetterlingseffekt !

Ich klaue ein Kaugummi bei Aldi und deswegen bricht in den USA ein Bürgerkrieg aus.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2010)

faszinierend finde ich auch das "fotografische Gedächtnis"....find ich unglaublich wozu das menschliche Gehirn in der Lage ist bei manchen menschen...
dazu hier dieses Video von der "lebendigen Kamera",der nach einem 45minütigen Rundflug über Rom,die Stadt haargenau nachmalt(!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8YXZTlwTAU

gerade lief auch ein witziger Film zum Thema fotografisches Gedächtnis auf Pro 7 bei galileo,in dem dargestellt wurde das Schimpansen so ein gedächtnis besitzen,damit sie sich im Dschungel schnell zurechtfinden.japanische Studenten haben den Affen eine Zahlenreihenfolge von 1-10 für eine sekunde auf einem Bildschirm verteilt gezeigt und dann die zahlen unkenntlich gemacht und nur die Flächen gezeigt,wo die Zahlen standen(also ähnlich wie bei memory).die Affen haben beim rauftippen mit den fingern auf die flächen das problem in wenigen sekunden in richtiger zahlenreihenfolge gelöst...
diesen Versuch hat galileo bei normalen menschen in deutschland ausprobiert....ein debakel...


----------



## Vampless (25. Juli 2010)

Mich fasziniert:
Die Medizin bzw. der menschliche Körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wunderwerk der Natur sag ich nur..

Und die Musik.
Wie Noten Emotionen ausdrücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Der Schmetterlingseffekt !
> 
> Ich klaue ein Kaugummi bei Aldi und deswegen bricht in den USA ein Bürgerkrieg aus.


Da gabs doch mal nen Police Academy - Film, in dem einer nen Apfel essen will, da aber ein Wurm drin ist und er ihn deshalb zum Fenster seines Autos rauswirft. Dabei trifft er jemanden am Kopf, der meint, jemand Anderes hätte ihn geschlagen, woraufhin eine Schlägerei ausbricht, die wiederum in ne Massenschlägerei führt, die wiederum zu nem Banden- und Bürgerkrieg führt ^^


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

hab zwar dem ohrensammler schon geschrieben, aber nochmal für alle ein verweis auf den artikel:

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/33/33043/1.html

danach könnte man theoretisch in die vergangenheit zurückreisen. wie das möglich sein soll wird natürlich nicht erörtert. aber man wird seinen grossvater nicht töten können. das "universum" (das schicksal, die zeit, die quanten oder wer auch immer) wird eine möglichkeit finden das zu verhindern.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> *Ränge*: egal ob im Militär, in Spielen der sonstwo, Ränge faszinieren mich einfach deshalb, weil sie zum einen für eine gewisse Ordnung sorgen (schon ironisch das mich sowas fasziniert, da ich eine eher unordentliche Person bin), aber auch für gewöhnlich ausdrücken,* dass jemand Kompetent genug ist, diesen Rang zu haben.*



hahahaha...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das würde aber bedeuten, das schon jemand aus der Zukunft schonmal hätte gesehen werden müssen, oder nicht?



Eh... was soll denn das für ein Argument sein?
Welchen Logischen Grund gibt es dafür, dass man sojemanden hätte sehen müssen?
Vielleicht passen sie sich an die Zeit an und laufen NICHT in silbernen Plastik-Latex Anzügen und wirren Helmen herum?
Vielleicht beobachten sie auch von ganz woanders aus?

Generell finde ich multiple Realitäten und Zeitstränge sehr viel logischer als ein festgelegter Wust...


----------



## Eboron (3. August 2010)

Mich faszinieren viele Dinge wie:



Fische mit ihren Farben, Formen, Überlebenstaktiken, usw.
Die Natur und ihre Phänomene
Das Unterbewustsein
Wörter (Wenn ich gewisse Wörter oft wiederhole, kommen sie mir fremd vor)
Das Verhalten von Menschen, wenn sie lieben (Blindheit), wütend sind (Tunnelblick), traurig, usw. und wie man sich in die Gefühl reinsteigern kann.
Musik
und noch vieles mehr =)


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

Google und Edeka


----------



## Jester (3. August 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> Wörter (Wenn ich gewisse Wörter oft wiederhole, kommen sie mir fremd vor)



Sag mal ganz oft Pappplakat!


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 3) Sprache
> 
> Jemand sagt: _"Ich lüge immer"_



Kein Paradox!

Jemand sagt: _"Ich lüge immer"_

_
_
Folge: Er hat gelogen

Folge: Er _lüge nicht immer._
_
_
_Und schon ist es richtig, da er in diesem Spezielen Fall gelogen hat, aber nicht immer __lügt_


----------



## Eboron (3. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kein Paradox!
> 
> Jemand sagt: _"Ich lüge immer"_
> 
> ...




Genial, ab in die Signatur =D


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kein Paradox!
> 
> Jemand sagt: _"Ich lüge immer"_
> 
> ...



???

Ursprünglich sagt Epimenides der aus Kreta kommt: Alle die aus Kreta kommen sind Lügner (was auf das selbe rauskommt wie: ich lüge immer)

Paradoxon des Epimenides


----------



## kingstan (4. August 2010)

Dann nimmt man halt den Lügner von Eubulides :X


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

mich fasziniert wie es die mods nur manchmal aushalten mit den usern ...


----------

